# Zoysia - Best Fungicide



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey guys -

Was wondering thoughts/opinions on the best preventative/curative fungicides for Zoysia turf (regardless of price), particularly brown patch. I got hit pretty hard back in the fall despite being pretty consistent with Azoxy/Prop/Chlorothalonil.

I was hoping folks might have recommendations on any 'next level' type of fungicides that are possibly more effective. For example, was looking at Velista this morning.

I know the best way to prevent fungus is the environment, but the fact of the matter is right now - my soil in areas doesn't drain particularly well and is shaded more than I'd like; that's pretty much a breeding ground in early spring and late fall.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Greendoc is the expert in such things


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

azoxy has been good to me. I think greendoc suggested it before. It's worked good on large patch which will be the main problem with zoysia. At least it is for my zeon. Prop doesnt do much for my lawn. I just ordered Tebuconazole also which I think will be good for large patch also.


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

ProStar (Flutolanil) might be a good one to try. It's expensive, but supposedly works well.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

I rotate between azoxy, prop, and OHP 6672 (forget the AI) - but this stuff STINKS.

I have learned to keep my ferts low, only water when the grass is stressed and asking for it, keep my HOC to 1", and my disease has been under control.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Where do you guys get your azoxystrobin from? I have been rotating between Eagle and propiconazole and I feel like these are working decent, but would also like to use azoxystrobin.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

ZeonJNix said:


> Where do you guys get your azoxystrobin from? I have been rotating between Eagle and propiconazole and I feel like these are working decent, but would also like to use azoxystrobin.


I just picked up at domyown. 100 something bucks. .77oz/K application rate for most diseases.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You could get a gallon of Abound for about $200. I think I paid a little less than $60 for 32 oz on the TLF marketplace.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

azoxystrobin and propriconizole is what I use


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> azoxystrobin and propriconizole is what I use


I use the above plus Clearys 3336F


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Best, depends. Just from input from pros ...get what you pay for

Rotation here includes 
Chlorothalonil
tebuconazole
stressguard 
Heritage G

Yard has seen clearly, subdue too. I'd use the search function, greendoc has answered this a few times. He's in challenging environment for sure


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@Greendoc Ever used / thoughts on Sygenta's Ascernity? Have a friend's dad who is basically a scientist for them and had great things to say. Was curious if you had any feedback. Or anyone else, for that matter.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> Where do you guys get your azoxystrobin from?


Amazon had a disease ex sale last year that a couple people on here jumped on. A little over $10/bag which is 50% off.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you guys get your azoxystrobin from?
> ...


I remember that and I didnt jump on it! I just got some from HD for $20/bag. Will throw mine out tomorrow (rain on Thurs, Fri and Sat).


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Here's a snapshot of my chemical cost tracker. Azoxystrobin in yellow.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> @Greendoc Ever used / thoughts on Sygenta's Ascernity? Have a friend's dad who is basically a scientist for them and had great things to say. Was curious if you had any feedback. Or anyone else, for that matter.


Never used it. It is an interesting combination though. SDHI + DMI. Similar to an old standard tank mix I use. Eagle + Prostar.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > @Greendoc Ever used / thoughts on Sygenta's Ascernity? Have a friend's dad who is basically a scientist for them and had great things to say. Was curious if you had any feedback. Or anyone else, for that matter.
> ...


Appreciate it. I actually just picked up Prostar + Eagle; hard to find Ascernity.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Tmank87 you can check out this reference for diseases and which fungicide will be the best.

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf

Not sure if anyone has another point of reference but it's a very interesting read and can help you pinpoint your condition and time of year so you can try to prevent this stuff in the future. For Large Patch of Zoysiagrass it gives Azoxy at 3 out of 4 rating whereas it gives flutolanil, PCNB, and triadimefon a 4 out of 4.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Here's a snapshot of my chemical cost tracker. Azoxystrobin in yellow.


Good spreadsheet. Really shows the cost saving of spraying. I'm sure it adds up when you are spraying a big lawn. For my size I'd rather just dump granular and be done with it. As long as the result is the same spraying vs granular just comes down to time, ease and cost. Can't have all three.


----------

